# Finally



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

*https://mycotopia.net/forums/attachments/wild-mushrooming-field-forest/238137d1319414542-snake-mushroom-patch-dscn9805abc.jpg*


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

:yikes:Oh my dear god!!! NOT ANOTHER SNAKE!!!:yikes: lol Nice shroom. Is that a cinnabar?


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Not my picture.
Was just poking fun at the other thread.
The shroom is Stropharia aurantiaca and this snake jiggles
a bit but doesn't rattle much.


----------

